# Have to gloat a little



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Figured I'd post this here, no one local seems to share my excitement right now, figured y'all would appreciate this.

My 55 gave me a pleasant little Christmas gift, Flowers!

I've been letting my H. Angustifolia pierce the surface and grow emerged for a while now. Seemed to be quite content to sprawl across the room.


















Early in the week, I noticed buds. The above were the left one, below were the right.



















3 days later the left opened up



















As I lay awake waiting for the thunk of a 180 gallon and metal halides on my roof (turned out to be a big pine branch falling instead  ) the bud on the right opened.



















I'm very pleased, first that I got them to bloom, and also, now that they have, I can trim them back once the flowers fade and keep my tank in my tank. Seems these guys can exhale a* lot* of water once they're above the surface. Feels like I'm topping off every other day versus once a week.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, it's not the 180 being squeezed down the chimney, but an awesome Christmas surprise anyway. Congrats on the flowers, they are very nice. I'm surprised to hear the H.ang. made that much of a difference in water cycling being emmersed. Do they make up a significant portion of the surface area in that tank, or are they just that active?

Enjoyed the pics, and thanks for sharing,


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

The H. ang. makes up about 1/4 of the tank at the surface, the leaves easily cover that much as they drape across.









Right hand side of the pic

I have 7 stems piercing the surface currently, the ones that are blooming are by far the largest. They each are easily 12" out of the water. I think once I trim them back, I will try for the H. Siamenisis on the left hand side of the tank. I may have to move it forward though, it currently is directly under the light, and turns to a crisp once it breaks through the surface.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! Rub the flower with one of your fingers and take a whiff. Hygro flowers stink!!


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll take your word for it.  the emersed growth has enough of a unique aroma.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG that is a nice tank ... I hope mine can look like that one day!


----------

